

Shunting-yard Algorithm - wooby
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shunting-yard_algorithm

======
BigZaphod
Yeah, it's a neat algorithm. I think we implemented it in college. I'm not
sure why it was posted here, though. Is there a greater context to this that
I'm missing?

~~~
memetichazard
Possibly related to this story (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=928025>)
which has to do with parsing.

